# Custom "Toolman" Axiom Champ



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

I did a trade with Tim "Toolman" Foster for a custom Axiom Champ made with my favorite colors of g-10. I asked him not to show me any build pictures, just to send it to me when it was ready. I got it yesterday after a terrible day at work. Thank you Tim, you nailed the shape and design! It's so beautiful, can't wait to shoot it later today.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Ridiculously SUPERB!!!!!! :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:

I have two of this gentleman's pieces. Awesome!!!

There's a certain feeling of safety and equilibrium when you see a Toolman's frame. Very close to the perfect slingshots!!

Congratulations. I bet you forgot your work's grievances for a second 

Best regards ...Q


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Fantastic!!!


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Sweet!!!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

My favorite frame. Awesome flip man!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Very nice! You may want to post a pic with bands on the frame.


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Beanflip said:


> Very nice! You may want to post a pic with bands on the frame.


----------



## Vly62 (Feb 21, 2015)

Beautiful!!! Awesome builder and we'll deserving shooter!


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

I really think Tim deserves to be on the Council of Kinghtly Slingshottery, his stuff is so perfectly clean and beautiful it blows my mind. Serious artist there and you can tell he does it for the love of it, not to impress anyone. I have a couple of his pieces and they're just spectacular.


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

Wow, thank you all for the kind compliments. I do love making slingshots and especially for my friends that I know appreciate them and will shoot them. Enjoy, Jeff! Can't wait to see you shoot it at Swamp Stomp!!


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

I am fortunate to own a Toolman special and can say Tim's craftsmanship is superb. That Axiom Champ looks outstanding!


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Very serious!!!!!!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That us just plain insane! So nice :cookie:


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

... i want one too, shiiihhhh.. that thing is so psychic looking.. like an alakazam! I wonder how those layers are made.


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Dayhiker said:


> That us just plain insane! So nice :cookie:


I accidentally hit the red button instead of the green one. Thanks for the comment, very much appreciated my friend.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Amazing craftsmanship


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

One heck of a trade. You did well.


----------

